# Honda 724's Over the Years (Help Identify Model Years)



## Peepers (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey Everyone, so glad I stumbled across this forum, it's a wealth of information ..

Anyway, I'm in the market for a used Honda HS724 track machine (Ontario, Canada) and I'm trying to determine (based on ascetic changes) what years these machines were manufactured? Every time I ask the sellers they tell me "_it's a couple years old, runs like a champ_" lol

Can anyone shed some insight on the years these machines were manufactured?

Also, is there anything to look for (ie: black vs chrome gas cap, white vs black track sprockets, etc ...)??

*#1 No Joystick / Round Light *









*#2 Small Joystick / Round Light *









*#3 Big Joystick / Round Light *









*#4 Square LED Light*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hopefully, some astute Canadian members can help out here... The Canada market had lots of interim variants between the original HS724 and the final HSS724A which is #4 in your list and is 2015 or later. I would guess that #3 is from 2012 to 2014, and #2 is prior to that. Your #1 has a HSS724 decal on the auger housing, so kind of mysterious... Looks like #1-3 all have the interim pneumatic shock for height adjustment, so all are from this century. The early HS724s in the USA with the foot pedal date to the mid 1990s.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

in US you call Honda with serial number and they will tell you month/year built. In canada not sure. age is not as important as condition.

you should ask for maintenance records/ receipts and whether it was used for single residence vs snow removal business etc.

I have seen many Hondas that are 20 years old or older that I would rather have than a machine that is only 2-5 years old that was used in a commercial capacity. there are plenty 0f clues if you know what to look for.

good luck


----------



## Peepers (Dec 4, 2020)

@orangputeh what are those clues you speak of??


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> Hopefully, some astute Canadian members can help out here... The Canada market had lots of interim variants between the original HS724 and the final HSS724A which is #4 in your list and is 2015 or later. I would guess that #3 is from 2012 to 2014, and #3 is prior to that. Your #1 has a HSS724 decal on the auger housing, so kind of mysterious... Looks like #1-3 all have the interim pneumatic shock for height adjustment, so all are from this century.


Remember with the newer HSS models, the new chute (can't see from the side pic), only started showing up in dealerships in 2019.

Also, at least for the HSS models, I noticed that that there was a protective black cage around the exhaust area in later 2018 that started to show up at dealerships here in Calgary. They weren't on the 2015-2017 models, at least in Calgary.

The serial number lookup at https://powerequipment.honda.ca/recall-information for recalls used to spit back manufactured year—but it doesn't anymore. Plus, it is out of date compared to the USA models. The dealer has access to a better lookup; they obviously don't sync to the same database.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Peepers said:


> @orangputeh what are those clues you speak of??


i knew you were gonna ask. how about using google or you tube. i'm too cranky.this has been discussed here thousands of times.........clue search box. 


oops in trouble again


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Peepers said:


> Anyway, I'm in the market for a used Honda HS724 track machine (Ontario, Canada) and I'm trying to determine (based on ascetic changes) what years these machines were manufactured? Every time I ask the sellers they tell me "_it's a couple years old, runs like a champ_" lol
> 
> Can anyone shed some insight on the years these machines were manufactured?
> 
> Also, is there anything to look for (ie: black vs chrome gas cap, white vs black track sprockets, etc ...)??


What is your intention and criteria? I think year of manufacture isn't very important. Are there certain features, condition, and price range are you targeting? Do you need hydraulic assist, electric chute/deflector, trigger steering, on board battery start? Or are you after the no frills model with manual chute, pedal activated bucket adjustment, and halogen headlight.

Asthetically, I think #1 looks the best. I like the traditional upright auger housing of the HS series, versus the hunched forward look of the newer HSS series. #1 is also probably going to be most reliable of the bunch. I am not sure why that has a HSS724 model sticker. It looks like a HS724, unless that is transitional model.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Also, at least for the HSS models, I noticed that that there was a protective black cage around the exhaust area in later 2018 that started to show up at dealerships here in Calgary. They weren't on the 2015-2017 models, at least in Calgary.


Looks like #4 does have the muffler roll-cage, so that makes it fairly recent based on your experience up there. My HSS1332AATD has the roll cage too, and it was built in 2016, but for the American market.
My best guesses:

#1 is from the early-mid aughts, and somehow picked up a HSS724 decal.
#2 is from the late aughts or tweens.
#3 is from the early teens.
#4 is from the late teens.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

IMO, #4 is a HSS version due to the black track drive wheels and the SQ head lite.

#1 is the original HS version, ie white wheels during transition , thus the HSS LABEL


----------

